# Shopsmith



## toby5181 (Feb 11, 2010)

I 'm thinking of buying a shopsmith of craigslist for 500. for bowl turning mainly It would be used for other stuff also but mostly for bowls. I searched for chucks for bowl mounts and wow not cheep any input on the SS for my need. PS new to turning wood carved a few with lancelot and Merlin and like it.


----------

